# Anyone armor up for rides? What protective gear are you wearing?



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi gang. Mid-50's rider here. I ride terrain that is "across the board" and think it might be time to start wearing protective gear (in addition to helmet). 

What are folks wearing for protective gear?

Below: Just for laughs 🙂


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Only used a Helmet for yrs.
Got back into MTB last yr and upgraded to 2021 SJ (this summer) and found I was experiencing falls/close calls after clipping trees with 780 bars
and/or pushing tire traction limits (mud/loose over hard).
Added flexible knee pads and they saved me more than a handful of times. I rarely need them now, however I feel more confident knowing I have them.
For me they add a 3rd line of defense.

1st = Not loosing traction
2nd = Unclipping in time.
3rd = kneepads to lessen blow

NOTE: These knee pads are IMO the best compromise for light falls in dirt/gravel or small rocks. I do ride chunder, although not too often so for those that do, there are better options, albeit at the cost of comfort.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Standard issue trail ride: helmet, knee pads, gloves, protective eye glasses 

More aggressive rides (rockier, faster, more air time): lightweight full face, knee pads, gloves, goggles

DH: regular full face, knee pads, elbow pads, chest/back protector, gloves, goggles, two air ambulance memberships


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

"...two air ambulance memberships." 😬😂


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

With my recent switch from clips to platforms, I’ve dedicated myself to wearing the knee & elbow pads that have typically lived in my gear bag for the past few years. All. The. Time.

I always wear glasses (prescription, so yeah) and gloves.

Guess I better consider an air ambulance membership or two. 
=sParty

P.S. Oh yeah, and obviously I never ride w/o a helmet. Obviously. Never.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jscott36 said:


> "...two air ambulance memberships." 😬😂


I was only half joking. We have two competing companies in this region of the country and there's no reciprocity between the two. Since you can't really pick who would come to get you I buy both memberships so I wouldn't have to pay out of pocket for a lift (~$30K so I've heard). It's not just for bike accidents so I was being a little dramatic there. We have two kids who play on sports teams, we go skiing (icy commutes to the resort during powder frenzy), and we drive on the highways a lot so it's to cover that too.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for this info. I never knew such a thing existed. Sounds nice to have that kind of coverage. Just curious - do they do injured pets above treeline?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jscott36 said:


> Wow. Thanks for this info. I never knew such a thing existed. Sounds nice to have that kind of coverage. Just curious - do they do injured pets above treeline?


Good question. I've never asked since we don't have pets that we would take into the wild. The air ambulance websites are pretty basic so neither company that covers this area say anything about pet coverage. They just say to call with any questions.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I ride rocky, rooty terrain in Maine. These days I wear elbow and knee pads, the only time I've needed them were the 2 days I didn't wear them. When I was more inclined to air things out (in my late 40s) I added a full face, core saver and at that time an EVS race collar which alas I did "field test" (and it worked as needed). Nowadays I limit the size drops I'll hit, but if I were to get back to racing or serious freeride I'd probably go back to that kit but swap a Leatt for the EVS.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

@Nat - Got it. Thanks!


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

jscott36 said:


> Wow. Thanks for this info. I never knew such a thing existed. Sounds nice to have that kind of coverage. Just curious - do they do injured pets above treeline?


Here in Australia emergency ambulance cover is around $100 for the entire family. Covers any type of emergency ambulance ride from any place in Australia. Ambulance services are state owned across Australia, and you membership in one state covers you in all states. It's also included in a lot of health insurance policies. It's free for health card holders.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Easy Days: Half Lid Helmet, Knee pads, gloves, glasses, mtb shoes
Jump/ Session Days: Half Lid, Goggles, gloves, Knee pads, Elbow pads, mtb shoes
DH/ Park Days: Full Face, Goggles, gloves, Knee Pads, Elbow pads, mtb shoes


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

A codpiece. I protect the important things.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

dave54 said:


> A codpiece. I protect the important things.


Weren’t those mostly for show? For lack of a better word. 

Not sure how much protection they’d offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Every ride:
Full face, knee pads, elbow pads

Skills/ jump days (which I’m trying to focus on this winter):
Add shin pads, back protector vest (I took out the chest protector, it was for mx roost)

XC green blue only and no jumps
Regular helmet, knee pads (this almost never happens to be the ride program)

I have to ride the full face all the time because i am an idiot and will crash on my face as soon as I am not wearing it, and because I’m Always out with kids, and they are for sure wearing their full face helmet, so I have to for example setting.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Every ride: Full face, knee/shin pads, back protector, mouth guard.


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

Every ride I'm wearing, full face, low profile knee and elbow pads, gloves, chest and back protection, glasses and mtb shoes because I'm not in a hurry to break a toe. I'm always the most padded up on a ride, but I'm getting to old to get hurt.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

On-body armor for me is only a single shin guard I put on my right shin because, well... I'm old and push up hills more than the youngsters and I got tired of the pedals taking chunks out of my skin. A helmet goes without saying, been thinking of a full face for trips where I might get up in speed. I'm tired of breaking my right clavicle and separating that shoulder, but there's no armor I'm aware of for that, so all I can really do is run big fat tires that slow me down. Air ambulance insurance is well worth it. I've had it for years. A Spot tracker emergency beacon is nice because I seldom ride with other people.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Standard kit: halfshell helmet, gloves, knee pads

Full gnar kit: DH helmet or DH rated convertible, elbow/ arm pads, gloves with hardshell protection, goggles or glasses (i sweat too much to wear glasses all of the time or else i would)

bmx/ trials: regular helmet, armored gloves, arm protection, full knee/ shin/ ankle pad-set


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nobody mention chamois yet? 
I wear diaper every ride.
Serious protections!
= @Picard


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Nobody mention chamois yet?
> I wear diaper every ride.
> Serious protections!
> = @Picard


i slowly made the shift to no chamois over the past year. Sounded like an insane idea when i first heard about it but now i don’t expect to go back to it any time soon (if ever?).


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Grinchy8 said:


> Every ride:
> Full face, knee pads, elbow pads
> 
> Skills/ jump days (which I’m trying to focus on this winter):
> ...


I wish more parents would lead by example instead of being a bad example. Keep up the good work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mcfarton said:


> I wish more parents would lead by example instead of being a bad example. Keep up the good work.


Well said and thanks for pointing this out.
I SMH every time I see a clueless dad out with his kids, kids wearing helmets, dad bareheaded.
Dad's actions shout, "Do as I say, not as I do."
Kids'll grow up to be just like dad ... tragic.
@Grinchy8 -- I salute you.
=sParty


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ha. I’m no hero. Just had a dad who took the time to show me how things worked, and trusted me to have a wrench in my hand. 🍺🍺 

Yeah, I had an eBike during the kids little years, that forum was littered with absolutely gruesome car on bike violence. I got a full face right away when I saw that. people just don’t realize how messed up you can get at 30 mph on concrete, especially when a 3 ton metal object is involved.
We’re dirt only now, mostly because it’s more fun. But I have no illusions that the bike park is risk free. We’re lucky to live in the area of Duthie Hill, and there is some nice expert stuff to work up to.
Kids have to wear knee pads as well, and elbow and shin guards if they want.
And always gloves for everyone.

On chamois, I just didn’t get any and made myself adjust, working up to it with natural new rider miles and no issues so far.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

Just about every ride: half-helmet, glasses, full gloves, flexible elbow pads, shorts with hip & thigh pads, flexible knee pads. 
I'm surprised so few people wear elbow pads – they seem like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

phorest said:


> Just about every ride: half-helmet, glasses, full gloves, flexible elbow pads, shorts with hip & thigh pads, flexible knee pads.
> I'm surprised so few people wear elbow pads – they seem like a no-brainer to me.


I just get so hot and sweaty i will take stitches in my elbow twice (and plenty of other scrapes) over 25 years instead of wearing pads. Just bought a new set after a recent incident but don’t wear them much despite feeling guilty about it. At least tomorrow i will strap them to my top tube and wear them for the big final decent since I probably just jinxed myself!


----------



## Stop Drop N Roll (Nov 10, 2009)

Where I ride it’s very rocky. I try to cover as much exposed bone as I can. I always wear IXS Cleaver shin/knee pads (easily the best), elbow pads and high top sneakers to protect my ankle bones. Also safety glasses to protect the eyes


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

What’s everyone liking for pads? I need to get back in the habit of wearing them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Stop Drop N Roll said:


> Where I ride it’s very rocky. I try to cover as much exposed bone as I can. I always wear IXS Cleaver shin/knee pads (easily the best), elbow pads and high top sneakers to protect my ankle bones. Also safety glasses to protect the eyes


Have you tried the Flow versions? The cleavers look great for a chairlift downhill day but on a hot day of climbing in Utah I want something that is not so bulky. These look interesting. https://thegravitycartel.com/collections/knee-elbow-pads/products/ixs-flow-zip-knee-guards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

jscott36 said:


> Hi gang. Mid-50's rider here. I ride terrain that is "across the board" and think it might be time to start wearing protective gear (in addition to helmet).
> 
> What are folks wearing for protective gear?
> 
> ...


Half shell helm, knee, elbow pads.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jay_paradox said:


> What’s everyone liking for pads? I need to get back in the habit of wearing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what kind of riding I’m doing and how cold it is out. I use ventilated lightweight pads for trail riding on warmer days when I wear shorts since they aren’t too hot on the climb. I have burlier pads for DH that go under my pants.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

My bad. To clarify what do folks for hot days where plenty of climbing is involved. Something that breaths well and is somewhat minimal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jay_paradox said:


> My bad. To clarify what do folks for hot days where plenty of climbing is involved. Something that breaths well and is somewhat minimal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pearl Izumi Elevate has been my top choice for last year. They’re well ventilated but pay attention to sizing because the sleeve fabric doesn’t stretch much.









Elevate Knee Guard


Real protection that stays comfortably in place with effective ventilation; these pads tick all the boxes. These medium-weight guards use D3O®’s flexible LP1 viscoelastic pads for premium protection, wrapped in lightweight four-way stretch Cordura® for incredible durability. Direct ventilation...




www.pearlizumi.com





I just got some Endura MT 500 Lite pads and will be able to compare/contrast next summer.









MT500 Lite Knee Pads - Black


Buy MT500 Lite Knee Pads - Black online with Endura.




us.endurasport.com


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Weren’t those mostly for show? For lack of a better word.
> 
> Not sure how much protection they’d offer.
> 
> ...


check out the ones on the suits of armor lol they point up. must be to allow room for boners hahaha


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Nobody mention chamois yet?
> I wear diaper every ride.
> Serious protections!
> = @Picard


That’s for comfort, but yeah, don’t leave home without them 👍

No ones mentioned gloves, but I ride full finger year round.

For a mouth guard, I bought an ADA guard that molds, it’s tethered to my face guard, molded just well enough to stay out on my upper teeth.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> No ones mentioned gloves...


Really?


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

jay_paradox said:


> What’s everyone liking for pads? I need to get back in the habit of wearing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a bunch of g-form, some Leatt, and triple 8. I find them frequently available on Amazon Warehouse. Typically the boxes are broken and mangled and the pads brand new.

since I needed four of everything there is no way I’d want to pay full retail. Just. Built the collection over a couple months.


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

jay_paradox said:


> What’s everyone liking for pads? I need to get back in the habit of wearing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Fox Launch D30 enduro knee guards all day every day here in Australia. It's hot and dusty in summer. Very low profile, comfortable, durable and keeps in place. Also very flexible. 









Fox Racing Launch Enduro D30 Knee Guard 2021 - Black


Fox Racing Launch Enduro D30 Knee Guard 2021 - Black :: From $59.47 :: Fox Racing Knee/Shin Guards




www.universalcycles.com





Some of the benefits include (copy paste with my comments )

EN1621-1 Level 1 Knee including high and low temperature conditions

CE certified D3O insert (this stuff really works) 

Moisture wicking, open stretch mesh at back of knee for breathability (very comfortable, don't get sticky with sweat ) 

Reinforced skid plate reduces friction with the ground in a sliding fall (this patch is a thin super tough material, seems to do its job well) 

Removable D3O Insert for easy washing. (like all pads they stink up, to remove all the inserts takes about 1 minutes, then a quick cycle wash to clean the shell. Takes about 5 to insert the inners.


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

Many years ago when I started riding a motorcycle a friend mentioned that ankles and elbows and damaged hands take a great deal of time to heal. So I always rode with boots that protected by ankles and a jacket to protect my arms and a good pair of gloves. 

Now with a mountain bike the knee pads seem like a no brainer for much the same reason. Only a broken collar bone takes longer to heal than a bad knee injury. I was pleased to find that the Fox Racing D30 knee guards are very comfortable while riding as is the Fox Racing Speedframe Pro helmet. I am not into brands but Fox Racing puts out exceptional gear.


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

phorest said:


> Just about every ride: half-helmet, glasses, full gloves, flexible elbow pads, shorts with hip & thigh pads, flexible knee pads.
> I'm surprised so few people wear elbow pads – they seem like a no-brainer to me.


May I ask what brand of padded shorts you're using?


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

G-Form elbow and knee pads on every ride. They are minimalist and I barely feel them while riding. But I've taken a couple of spills this year that I'm fairly certain would have resulted in broken elbows if not for the pads. I also wear gloves and smith glasses every ride.

For DH I have a Smith mainline full face helmet, and heavier knee and elbow pads. I also have a backpack with integrated spine protector and g-form shirt and short liners with padding. On days where I'm doing stupid things, I have a full-on suit with plastic spine protector, shoulder protection, elbows, etc. and full hard shell knee and shin guards.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm 69 and 90% of my riding is in Northern Utah, so just a (Giro Fixture) bike helmet and gloves. On the few days I ride lift served at Deer Valley, I add on G-form elbow/forearm and knee/shin guards. When I'm riding in Moab, same as DV but there are some rides where I'll wear hard elbow/forearm and knee/shin guards (Troy Lee). I'm not getting significant air time.


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

Aqqqq


kpdemello said:


> For DH I have a Smith mainline full face helmet, and heavier knee and elbow pads. I also have a backpack with integrated spine protector and g-form shirt and short liners with padding. On days where I'm doing stupid things, I have a full-on suit with plastic spine protector, shoulder protection, elbows, etc. and full hard shell knee and shin guards.


What is the armour suit you wear and how would you describe hot it feels on when charging?


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

It's an old one, a Sette Impact Pressure Suit that I got in 2011. It's pretty hot while standing around, but pretty well ventilated while charging. Most days I just wear Raceface D30 knee and elbow pads along with the backpack spine protector. But the pressure suit is a hell of a lot more protective, and probable saved me from at least one broken collarbone.


----------



## biker human (Oct 17, 2021)

jscott36 said:


> Hi gang. Mid-50's rider here. I ride terrain that is "across the board" and think it might be time to start wearing protective gear (in addition to helmet).
> 
> What are folks wearing for protective gear?
> 
> ...


I wear just a helmet and gloves for xc. (if its muddy I wear glasses) For downhill, I wear a full face, goggles, knee pads and gloves. For any riding, I think a helmet and gloves are a must have. If its muddy or dusty, eye protection really helps.


----------



## jpease (Jun 30, 2010)

Lightweight full face… because if you’re wearing a helmet you acknowledge there is a risk of head trauma… so why would you choose not to protect the face part of your head? I pull it off for the long steady climbs. Doesn’t seem to run much hotter. Made the switch to full face after an OTB had me slide down the trail on my face. Got away with a dozen stitches to the lip… could’ve been devastatingly worse. 
Quality protective eyewear. Without them, I very well may have lost my eyes on the above OTB. Both lenses were severely scratched, but did not break. Bridge did remove a sizeable junk of meat from my nose. Full face would’ve (probably) prevented all that (in that specific accident). 
Knee pad/shin guards. From a youth spent skateboarding, I have more than my fair share of thin scar tissue on my shins. I ride flats, one mistake and the pedal pins turn my shins into ground beef. They’re a touch hotter, but a worthwhile trade off for me. 
Gloves. More comfort than protection, as my hands sweat a lot.
FiveTen shoes. Supportive sole feels good to me.
I’m sure I look over geared when I’m on more of a XC ride, but I’m in my 40s and more concerned about longevity vs whatever it would be to ride with less gear.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

@jpease - thanks!

"...because if you’re wearing a helmet you acknowledge there is a risk of head trauma… so why would you choose not to protect the face part of your head?" Well said!

"Made the switch to full face after an OTB had me slide down the trail on my face." You could be a spokesperson for full-face helmets


----------



## myles-rider (Nov 29, 2021)

Helmet 100% always, but now when mtb riding I also wear basic soft knee pads all the time and I ride platform pedals now. Over the years knee injuries have been by far the most common for me, so it just makes sense to protect against those. As far as pedals go, I rode clipped in for many many years but had a serious injury from a road riding accident a couple of years ago that could have been avoided or made much less severe if I was able to get a foot down quicker. As a result I ride platforms on the road and trails all the time now. Platform pedals force a rider to improve their skills, so I've found it a good learning experience as well. I have some heavier duty pads for shoulders, elbows, etc. but I only wear those if I'm riding some particularly difficult downhill trails, which I don't really do much of.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Knee/shin pads always, light full face helmet for most rides, half shell for the occasional pedally xc ride.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Half shell helmet, half finger “roadie” gloves (I heat up quickly).
Tucked in my Camelbak are G-Form elbow pads, knee pads & full finger gloves. I’ll slip those on at the top of the hill prior to bombing down. If it’s an up-and-down rolling trail, I just suffer. 
Wiley-X Transition prescription shades (actually they’re safety glasses but look cool).
ALSO, I go full Steph Curry & wear a mouthguard on DH stuff. I’m on Medicare & would hate to pay for big dental work.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Wow, you guys must be riding some serious trails, I use my XC helmet, glasses, and hydration pack to protect my back and I'll also wear a long-sleeve jersey and gloves when it gets cool.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

IMeasure said:


> Here in Australia emergency ambulance cover is around $100 for the entire family. Covers any type of emergency ambulance ride from any place in Australia. Ambulance services are state owned across Australia, and you membership in one state covers you in all states. It's also included in a lot of health insurance policies. It's free for health card holders.


Socialist.


Seriously though, in the US air ambulance service has become a huge for-profit industry owned primarily by hedge funds. The hedge funds operate them for maximum profit with very little regulation on what they charge. If they want to charge you $100K for an emergency helicopter ride, there isn't much to stop them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Autonomous G said:


> ALSO, I go full Steph Curry & wear a mouthguard on DH stuff. I’m on Medicare & would hate to pay for big dental work.


No full face helmet?


----------



## Feeltheburn (Jun 13, 2007)

Knee/shin guards made the most difference for me - much better to have scratched up gear than messed up knees or torn-up shins - those take forever to heal.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Wow, you guys must be riding some serious trails, I use my XC helmet, glasses, and hydration pack to protect my back and I'll also wear a long-sleeve jersey and gloves when it gets cool.


North Shore black/double black. I don't feel overdressed in my full face helmet.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jscott36 said:


> @jpease - thanks!
> 
> "...because if you’re wearing a helmet you acknowledge there is a risk of head trauma… so why would you choose not to protect the face part of your head?" Well said!
> 
> "Made the switch to full face after an OTB had me slide down the trail on my face." You could be a spokesperson for full-face helmets


The idea is to mitigate risk, not eliminate risk. The best way to eliminate risk is to not engage in the activity at all. If you are riding at a level where you need a full face helmet, then by all means wear one. I've slid out on ice in my driveway before. That doesn't mean I wear a helmet to take the garbage can out to the road.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> The idea is to mitigate risk, not eliminate risk. The best way to eliminate risk is to not engage in the activity at all. If you are riding at a level where you need a full face helmet, then by all means wear one. I've slid out on ice in my driveway before. That doesn't mean I wear a helmet to take the garbage can out to the road.


Yup, and the op of that statement said he takes it off for the climbs, leaving his head unprotected for that part. 
i use a half shell for most riding, bringnout the light full face when doing the faster dh stuff. Ive actually scratched up my face more road riding, but road riding with a full face isn’t much fun.
Usually carry the Gform elbow and knee sleeve and pull then at top of climb. In the tropics its pretty hot and sweaty. Again for more serious dh i have heavier knee and elbow muscles pads.
Usually ride with long sleeve jerseys for minor protections. Gloves and eyewear.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Wife and I ride mostly XC but like techy rock gardens in KC, Sena R1, M1 helmets to talk, knee pads IXS evo so comfy but snag everything but less heat than 7idp and Fox D30 which are both considerably longer. Same IXS elbows but save them for black trails BVille and Utah, Co. Absolutely love our G form Pro Trail and Moab gloves, tho Menards has some really nice padded knuckle and finger gloves $10, I wear the Trails down to high 30’s. Always eyewear, learned quick after involuntary dismounts don’t skimp on protective wear!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Helmet, gloves, glasses


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Just picked up some Sam Hill Knee Pads from 7iDP. Just one cold ride on them, but happy so far. Stay in place, didn't notice them once I started moving, very comfortable. Don't know how they will do in the NC heat, but the material seems very breathable. Also making the transition to a full face, son has one and girls will get them for their birthday next month. Always full finger gloves, and always a Dakine Drafter hydration pack. I can put a back protector in the pack but haven't yet, the pack itself offers a fair amount of protection.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Basically roadie gear.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> Basically roadie gear.


AKA mountain bike clothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> AKA mountain bike clothing.


Yep. Lycra and road helmet. Long fingered gloves 75% of the time, roadie gloves the rest.


----------



## yetiman71 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wear knee pads on the MTB's (100% Surpass are my current ones) but I haven't bothered with elbow pads for over a decade. Other than the knee pads it's a choice of lightweight XC helmet when riding with the kids (sometimes gloveless as well in summer months) or a larger coverage enduro style helmet for trail riding, which has a bolt on chin guard that I never use, and long fingered gloves.


----------



## Skispiggy (12 mo ago)

Always knee/shin pads. I've known multiple cases where people have opened their shin, and after many skin grafts, the wound simply won't heal. It's due to the lack of blood supply in the shin.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Helmet, gloves, glasses on every ride but have been searching out some kneepads as I have hit my knee pretty significantly on a few occasions in the past two weeks. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## PS mtb (11 mo ago)

I just bought Leatt elbow and knee pads. Not hard shell, but should take the sting out of hitting the dirt a bit.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Leatt Airflex Pro on 90% of my rides. I don't plan on crashing but then again, all my wipeouts are unplanned.

Switched flat pedals too about 12 years ago and that has saved me about a dozen times.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a descent-orientated rider. So... mostly i'm chasing something silly. 85% of my rides are enduro full face, knuckle duster gloves, knee/shin pads. Then when it gets rocky i add elbow pads. 

\


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Only gloves and a helmet, even for DH racing. Back in the day I used the plastic shin/knee guards but they would always slide down when I crashed so there was no point wearing them and I haven't adopted the new style knee pads.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Full face helmet, elbow/forearm guards, knee/shin guards, just about every time I go out. My last two crashes would have been very painful to my right knee area, had I not been wearing pads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I am slow as crap but I have had some very serious contusions on my hips/buttock and forearm over the past year that both evolved into gruesome hematomas. For this reason, I have started to wear POC knee and elbow pads and a G-Form liner with hip pads. I also just bought G-Form hip inserts that can be inserted into liners with no protection. I haven't tried the yet to see if they stay in place.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

hitting the big 60 later this year ....
I had a DTV blood clot in right leg /calf November 2021, been on blood thinners (Xarelto) since then.
3 weeks ago winter riding on my 2020 Fatboy with studded 45N D5 tires, I still bit it and crashed on left knee left outside area, not hard, still bruised it and scraped skin enough for bandaids and 2 scabs..
But, the blood thinners wrecked havoc on my bodies recovery, swelling and bruising , etc.
I want to avoid that in future.

Hence I'm posting in this thread, started reading it, lotta info here..
Initially I was gonna wear my knee compression sleeves, but they seem too minimalistic.

I rode outside 3 days ago with them on.










I don't want full heavy shielded armor, but still something more than compression sleeves.

My riding is cross country trails, I don't jump but still play hard and hit the rocks / ruts.
I see the below article here ... desire the lightweight ones








Hit The Dirt With These Elbow and Knee Pad Deals - Save...


Whether you're gearing up for laps in the bike park, or taking on dry and loose conditions on your local trails, a fresh set of knee pads is a great investment. Right now, you can save on body armor from Pearl iZUMi, 7 Protection, Ion, Race Face and Dainese. We've rounded up some of our favorite...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mtbdudex said:


> hitting the big 60 later this year ....
> I had a DTV blood clot in right leg /calf November 2021, been on blood thinners (Xarelto) since then.
> 3 weeks ago winter riding on my 2020 Fatboy with studded 45N D5 tires, I still bit it and crashed on left knee left outside area, not hard, still bruised it and scraped skin enough for bandaids and 2 scabs..
> But, the blood thinners wrecked havoc on my bodies recovery, swelling and bruising , etc.
> ...


Leatt Airflex, Pearl Izumi or G-form knee pads work well. 

The compression knee sleeves don't work well at all.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Leatt Airflex, Pearl Izumi or G-form knee pads work well.


I have the first two (Leatt and PI). Agree, both are good for trail riding, plus they're ventilated so your knees don't feel stupid-hot while climbing.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Thx guys, some friends I ride with use Troy Lee Designs Stage Knee Guards, we spoke on them, they both love them and comfortable, not hot to wear, etc. Getting them delivered Saturday 3/26


Amazon.com


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I am new to the world of protective gear other than helmets. A concession to old age I guess. It is so hot and humid here in NE Georgia where I live. Some of those pads in the link cover a lot of area on the body. I haven't used the POC stuff that I bought in the summer months yet. We will see whether I can tolerate it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Prognosticator said:


> I am new to the world of protective gear other than helmets. A concession to old age I guess. It is so hot and humid here in NE Georgia where I live. Some of those pads in the link cover a lot of area on the body. I haven't used the POC stuff that I bought in the summer months yet. We will see whether I can tolerate it.


Get something ventilated, for sure.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Just got these, love their fit.
I’ll be wearing them around house / doing stuff to test their comfort.
Mesh seems perfect for hot weather 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

For most everything I use regular mtb helmet and gloves. I did just purchase G form E line knee pads for 73.00 from Amazon as I plan to do some bike park stuff this year with my Ripmo AF. 









E-Line Mountain Bike Knee Guards


E-line is a mountain biking knee guard designed for the aggressive mtb rider tackling technical terrain and who wants to conquer long days in the saddle. Whether challenging yourself to win a stage of an Enduro, pedal further/faster on an E-bike, or who wants to Explore new adventures on your...




g-form.com


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

jscott36 said:


> Hi gang. Mid-50's rider here. I ride terrain that is "across the board" and think it might be time to start wearing protective gear (in addition to helmet).
> 
> What are folks wearing for protective gear?
> 
> ...


prob get a full face since trails here are never maintained.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Prognosticator said:


> I am slow as crap but I have had some very serious contusions on my hips/buttock... For this reason, I have started to wear POC knee and elbow pads and a G-Form liner with hip pads. I also just bought G-Form hip inserts that can be inserted into liners with no protection.


Have the G-Form liner, but the 7IDP armored diaper is my go to, cuz better coverage.

Have G-Form elbow and Sam Hill knee, as well as a milk crate full of others.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread but I find armor and protection to be one of the key advantages of ebikes. I wear knee pads, pads, full face on most of my emtb rides. Because why not? .

I have the best, lightest pads I can find but even these hurt climbing and cooling a bit, some days more than others. With E, climbing efficiency is not as critical and when I get hot, I just make wind with a higher assist level. And one of the greatest benefits these days in Norcal is.... poison oak protection.

Injury-free the last couple of years and great progression as a result.



















Conversely, I ride a lot with my wife and in my carelessness, I rode a scenic trail in t-shirt and shorts. Was inattentive for a moment and destroyed my knee with a cut. Out for 3 months!!!!

Leatt has a great range of protective gear at good prices.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Bonus!!
I just realized there’s a front fender in the packaging material , it’s now on my 29’er 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlg1952 (Aug 9, 2016)

I only ride with a full face helmet, Elbow and knee pads!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

For most trail riding, I just use a helmet and gloves.

I sometimes wear knee/shin guards when riding at the skills park or on very rocky trails. I usually use flat pedals, and I have had my foot come off a pedal and the pedal shred my shin, so the shin protection is important when I practice drops and jumps and hops.

I occasionally go to a lift-assisted bike park, and just add knee and elbow pads to my normal trail riding gear. However, the bike park now requires a full-face helmet, so I bought a TLD Stage helmet last year for bike park use.

For bike park days, it would be a good idea for me to add some body armor with shoulder and back protection, so I will probably get a body armor shirt of some sort.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Helmet, safety glasses, gloves, POC VDP air knee pads, and 5.10 shoes. If its a bike park ride I add a lightweight full face and a POC VDP back protector. 

I've used elbow pads but don't anymore. Whenever I'd come off when using them my forearms got mangled and the elbow pads stayed pristine. Seeing as they're uncomfortable I've just quit using them. I can't remember the last time I crashed and came down on a knee, but I have nightmares of seeing my patella flying off into the leaves and feel necked without them, so they're an every ride thing. 

One final thing: night rides. I add the lightweight full face when doing night rides. It keeps the boss happy. It's _probably_ because I had a completely stupid, ridiculous OTB when riding slowly while waiting for another rider. I was looking backward on what I thought was smooth trail and rode into the single rock to be (un)seen anywhere. It put me over the bars and onto my head. I thought it was no big deal (besides embarrassing) but the other rider, when he joined me was: "What the heck happened to you!"  There was blood everywhere. My helmet strap had nearly cut my right ear in half and besides some minor discomfort I hadn't felt anything. Oops. So now I wear different, better fitting helmets during the day, and a full face at night. Seemed a prudent move, and like I said, it keeps the boss happy


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

I want to try some new kneepads this season ....what does everyone recommend that is lightweight and breathable for hot dry Utah weather? Been using GForce and feel like they I have to keep adjusting them and also wonder if other brands breathe better.

Anyone using these?









VPD System Lite Knee


Protection that delivers supreme flexibility and ventilation, while offering impact absorbency certified to strict European standard EN 16211, Level 1. Product Highlights 3D molded VPD protection EN 1621-1, Level 1 certified shock absorption Large ventilation channels which ensures extreme...




na.pocsports.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jay_paradox said:


> I want to try some new kneepads this season ....what does everyone recommend that is lightweight and breathable for hot dry Utah weather? Been using GForce and feel like they I have to keep adjusting them and also wonder if other brands breathe better.
> 
> Anyone using these?
> 
> ...


PI Elevate is the most ventilated pad that I've found. On sale through multiple merchants right now.









Elevate Knee Guard


Real protection that stays comfortably in place with effective ventilation; these pads tick all the boxes. These medium-weight guards use D3O®’s flexible LP1 viscoelastic pads for premium protection, wrapped in lightweight four-way stretch Cordura® for incredible durability. Direct ventilation...




www.pearlizumi.com


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

I wear these Troy Lee stage pads now 2 months… and for next 6 months.
My blood clot is still 10% there, so 6 more months on the thinners.. 
oh well, these are very comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

After riding every ride with armor, it's so tempting to skip a day thinking I will go easy today or, I am riding easy stuff, no need and it's too hot... Two friends succumbed to that temptation in the last couple of months and crashed and one ended up with a $5k hospital bill. The last guy also gets to hear us talk about his $5000 elbow pad for the next several years. Armor will obviously not 100% protect but still...


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a common question that was always asked when a new rider would show up to one of our club rides.

New Guy: will I need pads on this ride?
Us: only if you crash.

Personally, I don't wear pads on a regular basis. I may bring some along if I plan on riding some unfamiliar DH tech but more often than not, they remain in my pack.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

Helmet: POC Tectal 
Elbow Pads: FOX Launch D-30 (Mid-weight but comfy and non-restrictive) 
Knee Pads LtWt: TLD Stage (I have fallen asleep in them they are so comfy)
Knee Pads Tech: G-Form E-Line (D-30 and Hardcaps and you can zip them on and off without taking your shoes off! And they pedal well) 
Gloves: FOX Dirt Paws
Shoes: SIDI


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, I wear a helmet. I choose to NOT wear knee pads or any other sort of protective gear, and feel like the scuffs and scrapes I get from the occasional crash event, are worth the freedom of not wearing a bunch of uncomfortable padding and such.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

A tip from my frequent-broken-hip-crash friend – a swim-wear shop is a good place to find a tailor/seamstress who can sew lycra pockets on your shorts for those hip pads.



Prognosticator said:


> I am slow as crap but I have had some very serious contusions on my hips/buttock and forearm over the past year that both evolved into gruesome hematomas. For this reason, I have started to wear POC knee and elbow pads and a G-Form liner with hip pads. I also just bought G-Form hip inserts that can be inserted into liners with no protection. I haven't tried them yet to see if they stay in place.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

2sharp7 said:


> Yes, I wear a helmet. I choose to NOT wear knee pads or any other sort of protective gear, and feel like the scuffs and scrapes I get from the occasional crash event, are worth the freedom of not wearing a bunch of uncomfortable padding and such.


The newest harden-on-impact foam pads are really very comfortable [maybe once you get the positioning just right].


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

phorest said:


> The newest harden-on-impact foam pads are really very comfortable [maybe once you get the positioning just right].


Not as comfortable as no pads! Thanks, but not interested


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2sharp7 said:


> Not as comfortable as no pads! Thanks, but not interested


Thanks for your participation!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

There’s a few trails that are very tight and twisty around trees, my local go to trails.
At speed I’ve hit a few trees slightly with hip, yea. Not a full slam, rather a side slam as I pass by, still smarts.
My right hip is full replacement ball n socket 2014, that right IT band has been sensitive to hits more than left.

I’m considering some light hip protection, that I’d wear over my existing cycle shorts, not instead of.

So far I’ve not come across anything, what I see below replaces my shorts.

Any help and feedback on what you use is appreciated.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

2sharp7 said:


> Not as comfortable as no pads! Thanks, but not interested


More comfortable than waiting the 3 weeks for knee cut to heal and stitches to come out before being able to ride. Unfortunately our weather here is tropical so i dont wear pads all the time. Healed in time for my trip to Bellingham that i just got back from, there the weather was cool enough i wore knee pads all the time, and ended up making use if then cruising ona blue trail! Large rock hiding in the ferns on side of trail squarely caugh pedal and sent me flying off the bike into bushes on side on trail. Knee contacted and pad saved me any injury at all and rest of trip!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Every ride. For trail riding, gform elbows and knees. Saved me from injuries more than once. 

For park, I've got a few different get ups but primarily d30 elbows and knees and some form of chest/spine protection. I'm a big fan of the POC packs with integrated spine protection.


----------

